# Discography with therapeutic intradiscal injection



## HBROCKMAN (Sep 1, 2010)

*HELP!! Discography with therapeutic intradiscal injection*

My physician performed a discography, injected Omnipaque, viewed the outline and flow, then decided to inject the same area with Depo Medrol.  Can I charge both 62290 and 64999?  I have read the previous questions showing that a therapeutic intradiscal injection should be coded as 64999, but I am not sure if I can bill for both since the doctor was in the same area.  I would like to thank you all in advance for any help that you can offer!


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw some information on functional anesthetic discography on the internet but you didn't mention that is what he was doing. This is just my personal opionion on your question I could not find article on exactly how it should be coded. If this was a stand alone intradiscal injection I have heard in webinars like you said to use 64999. But if the discography procedure was strictly diagnostic and he injected the medication due to the fact that he thought it would reduce the patient's pain generated from the procedure itself I would just report 62290. I would assume if you sent the notes with 62290 and 64999 they are going to say they are not going to make additional payment. Maybe another forum member has more experience with this.


----------



## HBROCKMAN (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for your answer.  I was leaning the same way, especially since the doctor didn't really have to do any additional work to inject the Marcaine/Depo Medrol after he performed the discography.


----------

